#  Psychische Erkrankungen >   Psychische Tachykardien gefährlich? >

## HelloKitty

Hallo,
ich bin 17 Jahre und betreibe Leistungssport, nun aber zu meinem Problem. Ich leider seit kurzer Zeit an psychisch bedingten Tachykardien, dessen Ursache auf meinen täglichen Stress rückzuführen sind. Sind denn diese Tachykardien gefährlich vorallem durch Kombination von Sport? In den ich manchmal an meine physischen Grenzen komme, Herzrasen habe und manchmal mein Herz bis zum Hals schlägt? Ist das Herzrasen, denn normal und ungefärhlich auch bei sonst gesundem Herzen?  
Wäre sehr dankbar über hilfreiceh Antworten. 
Danke im Voraus :yes_3_cut: ! 
Mfg

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Hallo Kitty, 
handelt es sich bei den psychisch bedingten Tachykardien um eine Selbstdiagnose, oder hat dies ein Arzt so festgestellt? 
MfG Ulrike

----------


## HelloKitty

Hallo Ulrike, 
die hat mein Arzt beim Ekg festgestellt. 
Mfg Isabell

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Hallo Kitty, 
hat Dein Arzt Tachykardien festgestellt und dann gesagt die Ursache sei psychisch? 
Oder hat Dein Arzt keine Tachykardien festgestellt, und lediglich Dein Empfinden, Du hättest zu schnelle Herzschläge, als psychisch verursacht diagnostiziert? 
MfG Ulrike

----------


## HelloKitty

Hallo Ulrike, 
also, als das Ekg bei mirr durchgaführt worden ist, war ich sehr aufgeregt und hab mich während des Ekg total reingesteigert, was ich alles haben könnte und daraufhin meinte mein Arzt eben es wäre pschisch bedingt. 
Mfg

----------


## sun

Hallo! 
  Ja ich würde mich auch interessieren, ob du auch Tachykardien hattest. Wie hoch ist denn dann dein Puls?  
  Es ist so. 
  Wenn dein Herz sonst gesund ist. Sind so Tachykardien nicht schlimm. Da du noch ziemlich jung bist.  
  Aber wie oft treten denn diese Tachkardien auf? Und wie lange hast du sie dann. Hast du dann auch wegen der Tachykardien Probleme?  
  Wenn du sonst gesund bist und dies nicht so oft auftritt bzw zu lange. Und du deshalb sonst keine Probleme hast. Ist es zurzeit sicherlich kein Problem. Vielleicht legt es sich dann wieder.  
  Wie lange ist denn der Puls dann erhöht. Hast du schon mal Medis deshalb gebraucht?

----------


## HelloKitty

Also meinen Puls hab ich dabei leider noch nicht gemessen. Zurzeit habe ich keine Tachykardien mehr, es war vereinzelt mal in den letzten Monate. Aber zurzeit wirklich gar nicht mehr. Mcih verunsichert, einfach nur die Diagnose meines Arztes. Ich hatte so noch nie Probleme mit dem Herzen. Keine Atemnot, Stechen in der Brust, Schwindel .... Es ist einfach nur das unangenehme Gefühl, wenn das Herz rast. Z.b. eben dann beim Sport.

----------


## Christiane

Also beim Sport ist es eigentlich normal, daß der Puls rast. Oder fühlt er sich dabei manchmal anders an? Organisch bist du sicher gesund, oder hast du noch irgendwelche Probleme? Schilddrüse z.B.? Mineralhaushalt auch alles in Ordnung?

----------


## sun

Hallo Hellokitty! 
Also wenn es dir immer beim Sport passiert, könnte es natürlich auch eine andere Ursache habe. Das du vielleicht nur zufällig so nervös warst bei dem EKG.  
Aber wenn es wirklich nur beim Sport ab und zu passiert. Könnte es auch eine Leitung sein, die falsch geht dann. oder wie man es beschreiben soll. die falsch leitet oder zu schnell.  
Ist es jetzt ganz weg?  
Wenn es weg ist, brauchst du eh nichts mehr machen, aber wenn es wieder kommt. Würde ich zu einem Internisten bzw Kardiologen gehen. Vielleicht bekommst du mal ein 24h EKG und dann machst du auch den Sport, in dem es passiert. Vielleicht ist eine Leitung. Diese wäre nur eine Kleinigkeit. Da würden sie eine Untersuchung machen und die Leitungen testen, die was hat würden sie veröden und das Problem ist gelöst.

----------


## HelloKitty

Also erstmal vielen Dank für die vielen Antworten :Smiley: . So jetzt zum Thema, ich bin jetzt ein bisschen verwirrt, denn ab wann bezeichnet man eine Reaktion des Herzens denn als Tachykardie?  
Ich hatte beim Sport nie Probleme mit dem Herzen, hatte nie ein Stechen... Ich bin nur total verunsichert seitdem mein Arzt beim Ekg eben diese Tachykardien festgestellt hat. Aber zu diesem Zeitpunkt war ich einfach total nervös und hatte Angst vor einer schlimmen Diagnose. 
Jetzt haben ich aber so noch ein paar Fragen :Zwinker: . 
Wenn man beim Sport innerhalb weniger Sekunden durch Anstrengung seinen Puls über hundert Schläge pro Minute bringt, spricht man dann von einer Tachykardie und ist das dann gefährlich? 
Mfg

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Entnommen aus http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tachykardie
Eine *Tachykardie* (griech. ταχυκαρδία, _tachykardía_, wörtl.: „die Schnellherzigkeit“) ist ein anhaltend beschleunigter Puls auf über 100 Schläge pro Minute. Die Ursachen können vielfältig sein. Eine Tachykardie von über 100 Schlägen ist normal bei körperlicher Anstrengung. 
Warum hattest Du Angst vor einen schlimmen Diagnose, gab es einen besonderen Grund?

----------


## sun

Hallo! 
Es tut mir leid, wenn wir dich verwirrt haben.  
Ich dachte mir nur, weil du geschrieben hast beim Sport.  
Aber man sollte immer unterscheiden ob der erhöhte Puls von der Belastung der Sportart kommt, oder ob dein Herz schneller bei dieser Tätigkeit als sonst schlägt. Bzw wenn der Puls dann erhöht bleibt. Wenn der Puls sich dann wieder normalschnell senkt, ist es völlig normal.  
Ich würde mir sonst nicht soviele Gedanken machen.  
Ausser wie oben geschrieben. Wenn eine Tachykardie plötzlich passiert. Während dem Sport oder auch ohne. Also sehr hoch. über 160 und höher und der Puls geht bei Ruhe nicht gleich runter. Dann gehört es vielleicht besser angeschaut. Sonst wird es sicherlich normal sein.  
Von einer  Tachykardie spricht man ab 100 Schlägen. 
Wenn es nur leicht erhöht ist, kann es durchaus von der Nervösität beim Arzt vorkommen. Was meint denn dein Arzt sonst, was du machen sollst. Wie schlimm es ist, bzw wie hoch der Puls war.  
wie gesagt von einer Tachykardie spricht man ab 100 Schlägen.  
Ich hatte zum Beispiel bei meinem 24 h EKG einen Puls von höchstens 182 beim aufstehen, also keiner sportliches Betätigung. Und bei mir war der Puls ständig tachykard tagsüber.  
also mach dir keine zu großen Sorgen. Ich denke mir, dass dein Arzt dir sicherlich sonst gesagt hätte, was du noch machen musst bzw nehmen musst.  
Wenn es nicht besser wird, dann bitte halt wieder zum Arzt gehen.  
Und wie oben erwähnt. Wenn das Herz sonst gesund ist, macht es bei deinem Alter garnichts, wenn das Herz mal schneller ist. Ist halt nicht gefährlich, ausser es ist ständig so.  
Nochmal. Wenn du dir so Sorgen gemacht hast und so nervös warst bei der EKG Untersuchung. Dann würde ich mir wirklich keine Gedanken machen. Da hat dein Arzt schon recht, dass es eben von der Psyche dann gekommen ist.  
Beobachte es einfach. Aber wenn nichts mehr ist, mach dir keine Sorgen.

----------


## Christiane

Also wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe, treibst du regelmäßig Sport. Du bist also ein geübter Sportler und an Belastung gewöhnt. Miß mal deinen Puls während oder direkt nach dem Trainig und nach einer Minute Ruhe noch mal. In dieser Minute sinkt dein Puls normalerweise unter 100, wenn du nicht übertrainiert bist. Falls das bei dir so ist, ist alles in Ordung.

----------


## HelloKitty

Ihr spricht einem echt Mut zu  :Smiley: , des ist total nett. 
@ Ulrike  Ich kenne eine Mannschaftskameradin, bei der ein angeborener Herzfehler diagnotiziert wurde und ihren Sport aufgeben musste und weil mir mein Sport total wichtig ist hatte ich eben auch Angst davor und ließ meinen Puls schneller schlagen :Smiley: .

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Hallo Kitty, 
dann mach noch mal zur Sicherheit die von Christiane vorgeschlagene Pulskontrolle, und wenn diese dann so ausfällt wie erwartet, dann besteht kein Grund sich weiter Sorgen zu machen.
Weiterhin viel Spaß bei Deinem Sport. 
Liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------

